# Oct. 18th Guest Speaker Chris LeMessurier



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Oct. 18th DWF General Meeting. 

Chris LeMessurier will be paddling his way into the land of aluminum boats, big motors and old time handliners to talk about his passion for kayak fishing. If you live downriver and are interested in learning about this growing sport come on down. Meetings are free to the general public. Go to the DWF website at www.dwfonline.com for more information.

Meeting starts at 7:00 pm at the Westfield Center in Trenton.


----------

